# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  सेक्सुअल रिस्पांस साइकिल

## xman

सेक्सुअल रिस्पांस साइकिल का अर्थ है वो शारीरिक और मानसिक बदलाव जो कि सेक्सुअल एक्टिविटी में भाग लेने से होता है, जैसे इन्टरकोर्स या मास्टर्बेशन और इसे सेक्सुअल अराउजल भी कहते हैं ा अपने शरीर के इन रिस्पान्सेज को जानकर आप सेक्स से जुड़ी समस्याओं से निजा़त पा सकते है और अपनी सेक्स लाइफ को स्वस्थ बना सकते है ा

----------


## xman

*सेक्सुअल रिस्पांस साइकिल के फेज़ः*
इस साइकिल के 4 फेज़ हैं एक्साइटमेंट,प्लेट  , आर्गस्म और रिजाल्यूशन पुरूष व स्त्री दोनों ही इन चारों फेज़ का अनुभव करते हैं लेकिन दोनों के अनुभव का समय अलग अलग हो सकता है ा कभी दोनों पार्टनर्स का अनुभव समान हो सकता है,उनके रिस्पांस भी एक से हो सकते हैं ा लेकिन उनका हर एक फेज में समय अलग अलग होगा ा इन बातों को ध्यान में रखकर पार्टनर्स एक दूसरे को जानने के साथ साथ अपना सेक्स का अनुभव भी बढ़ा सकते हैं और अपनी सेक्स लाइफ को सुखद बना सकते है।

----------


## xman

*फेज़1
*
*एक्साइटमेंट के लक्षण जो कि कुछ मिनट से घंटों तक रहता हैः*

हृदय गति बढ़ जाती है ास्किन का रंग रेड हो जाता है ानिपल्स कड़े हो जाते है ाजैनाइटल्स में रक्त का प्रवाह बढ़ जाता है जिससे कि महिलाओं में क्लिटोरिस , लैबिया माइनोरा और पुरूषों में पेनिस फूल जाती है ापेशियों में तनाव बढ़ जाता है ावाजाइना से डिस्चार्ज होने के साथ ही वाजाइना फूल भी जाता है ापुरूषों में भी टेस्टिकल्स फूल जाते है और स्क्रोटम के टाइट होने के साथ ही डिस्चार्ज होने लगता है ा

----------


## xman

*फेज ़2
*
*प्लैटू के लक्षण 
*


फेज 1 में हुए बदलाव ही और बढ़ जाते हैं ावाजाइना और फूलने लगता है ,रक्त का प्रवाह बढ़ जाता है और वाजाइना गहरे बैगनी रंग की हो जाती है ाक्लिटोरिस बहुत ही सेन्सिटिव हो जाती है और इसे छूने पर भी बहुत दर्द होता है ाजैनाइटल्स में रक्त का प्रवाह बढ़ जाता है जिससे कि महिलाओं में, लैबिया माइनोरा और पुरूषों में पेनिस फूल जाती है ापुरूषों मंे हृदय गति,ब्लड प्रेशर भी बढ़ता रहता है ापेशियों में तनाव बढ़ता रहता है ा

----------


## xman

*फेज ़3
*
*आर्गस्म 
*

यह सबसे छोटी रिस्पांस साइकिल  है, जो कि कुछ सेकण्ड तक ही रहती है, इन्वालण्टरी मसल्स सिकुड़ने लगती है, हृदय गति ,ब्लड प्रेशर, बढ़ जाते है,जिससे कि ज़्यादा मात्रा में आक्सीज़न की ज़रूरत होती है ा अचानक से पूरी सेक्सुअल टेंशन खत्म हो जाती है ा महिलाओं में वाजाइना सिकुड़ता
है और युटेरस सिकुड़ता फैलता रहता है ा पुरूषों मंे पेनिस की पेशियां सिकुड़ती रहती है और सिमेन का इजेकुलेशन होता है।

----------


## xman

*फेज ़4*
*
रिजाल्यूशन*
इस स्थिति में शरीर धीरे धीरे अपनी पुरानी स्थिति में आने लगता है ा शरीर के फूले भाग पुरानी स्थिति और पुराने रंग में आ जाते है। यह फेज़ स्वास्थ्य को दर्शाते हुए थकान को भी बढ़ता है ा 
कई महिलाएं जल्द ही आर्गज़्म फेज में आ जाती है,जिससे कि फिरसे  सेक्सुअल स्टिमुलेशन होता है ा 
पुरूषों को आर्गज़्म रिकवरी में समय लगता है ,जिसे कि रिफ्रेक्टरी पीरियड कहते है। रिफ्रेक्टरी पीरियड में आर्गज़्म नहीें आ सकते और यह सभी पुरूषों में अलग अलग होता है और यह पीरियड उम्र के साथ बढ़ता जाता है।

----------

